# How are we surviving this Summer's Crazy Stock Market?



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

With the Dow below 16,000's and today's insane drop, how are you handling your retirement plans. Are you rethinking things, making adjustments to projected spending? Rethinking your portfolio? 

Or are you just riding this one out?

:slap:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Close my eyes, Hum the title track to Footloose when it comes on the tube while poking my index fingers in and out of my ears WHILE thinking "I can't hear yoooooo!"

I guess I'm riding it out. lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm planting a vegetable garden and buying a chicken coop.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't sell low and buy high. I've seen several downturns, and you have to take a long-term view if you want to amass any wealth in the stock market.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> With the Dow below 1600's and today's insane drop, how are you handling your retirement plans. Are you rethinking things, making adjustments to projected spending? Rethinking your portfolio?
> 
> Or are you just riding this one out?
> 
> :slap:


Wow, I didn't realize the Dow had fallen 90%! The last I saw it was just under 16,000. >


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Seriously though, it hasn't affected me at all.
Of course, maybe that's because I don't have any stocks...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I only hold two stocks. Chicken stock and Beef stock. Veggie stock is for suckers.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Riding it out, retirement is a long way away. I thought this would happen in Oct., I've held back some extra cash waiting for this.

I just ignore my statements and the news as much as I can.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to get out of the stock market and put out my own swimsuit calendar. Everyone who refuses to send a donation to my retirement fund will get one. That ought to get funds rolling back in.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm a little nervous about the whole thing. Trying to just hang tight.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All through the spring liberals would scream that the wonderful results of the stock market were because Obama is the Lord.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Based on experience, and history, simply ride it out. Its not out of the ordinary. If you have companies you like, that are sound, maybe now is the time to buy. Buying opportunities have been scant.

Buying stock is like invoking your belief in your country. If you think it will be there for the long haul, but stock.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Been out of the market and in cash for some months now. Looking for s&P500 to get below 1000 before getting excited again. Dangerous place to try and catch the falling knife here. Multi year trends were broken so be careful where you position right now.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Buy buy buy.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> All through the spring liberals would scream that the wonderful results of the stock market were because Obama is the Lord.


and now "conservatives" will scream it is because Obama is the anti-Christ. Is there a point here? Did the stock market really rise because "Obama is the Lord'? Or are you just obsessed with the false dichotomies?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The sideways market of the past months had me reduce my stocks and mutual funds and increase cash. I did take a hit on the drop, but started buying heavily near the bottom last week. I expect I'll do well in coming months, but I'm ready to sell heavily if the correction resumes.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ynot said:


> and now "conservatives" will scream it is because Obama is the anti-Christ. Is there a point here? Did the stock market really rise because "Obama is the Lord'? Or are you just obsessed with the false dichotomies?


I kind of hope the whole economy implodes on fire and there's cannibalism in the streets. If only to watch Chris Matthews wipe his lips of barbequed baby and hot sauce to tell us it's the GOP's fault. I want "The Road" be less an apocalyptic tale and more of a how-to manual for the Hillary Administration.


----------

